# South Dakota or North Dakota



## ICE'EM (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm heading out this weekend but just dont know where to yet. I know its 5 days away but can anyone tell me what will be better- north dakota or south dakota thanks


----------



## tnelson1 (Mar 16, 2008)

I was out in the Oakes, ND area this past weekend. Wasn't to impressed by the goose numbers I saw on the ground nor in the air. I think northern South Dakota near Groten will hold em longer into the season because of the sheet water they have around there. My opinion!


----------



## duckbuster434 (Apr 11, 2005)

Nebraska


----------



## boranger (Mar 11, 2008)

I am going to north dakota thur. going to hunt for a week or two. thay are right about water,, it is in the back of my mind all the time, sheet water, it is so important I dont think n.d.has much sheet water, I have a s.d. licence to, I will go to the geese n.d. or s.d. I am thinking n.d.


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

unless this new snowfall really moved em around, i wouldnt be any farther north than us hwy 212. screw the adults; shoot juvies!


----------



## AWO (Mar 9, 2008)

I agree with professor. The entire trip out there this spring has all been adults so far, with not many juvies. We were in the NE corner of SoDak when that storm came through last week, and I think it trapped the birds south and what was north of it kept going. Everyone I spoke with seemed to think the same thing, but be prepared to put some miles on either way. Good luck out there.


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Hard to say.Despite snow and howling north winds geese have moved north since about 11AM today.Nothing massive,just pretty continuous.Low and fighting the wind but still trekking on.Some good shooting around if one didn't mind wind and wet snow.Supposed to warm up finally with 50s by this weekend.If that holds,I'd say NoDak.
I'm in the NE and while the snow is about over,strong north winds continue.We only got a couple inches and a fair amount melted.Cool tomorrow though.About 5,000 did stop at dark across the road though and there's a few more thousand in some sheet water on my place.Can you say'Good Morning'?


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

ICeEm,
Forgot one thing.Ran to Ortonville yesterday and there were quite a few birds just NE of town.Quite a few just south of 12 between Ortonville and Milbank also.


----------



## drakespanker12 (Aug 28, 2006)

was out this evening did some pass shooting most flocks we came across were low flying and heading south, about 8-10 flocks of roughly 5k plus birds in each flock, this was down near the SE corner of nodak


----------



## bluebill25 (Mar 29, 2006)

I would go to the bottom of nd if I were going out this weekend


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Cool here in the NE this morning.Mid 20s,now in the afternoon its in the mid 30s.Few big flocks came south this morning,few went back this afternoon.Few have been here resting(this morning)and feeding(mid day).
Tomorrow the warm up begins and mid 50s by friday.
I'd get into Nodak a bit for sure by this weekend.


----------



## GreenMachine (Apr 2, 2008)

I would definitely rule out the Lamoure, Oakes, and Verona areas. It's like a desert with no sheet water to speak of. The ducks aren't even making a go of it.

We had much better luck over the March 29-30 weekend in the Cayuga area and points eastward from there. We were chasing adults, however, and the hunt was tough. Lots of belly crawling as the birds were not keen on decoy spreads AT ALL.


----------

